# Congratulations to Wigan Two approval panel (7.4.08)



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

We got a unanimous yes at panel we are so happy its untrue feel like i am on another planet.
A very happy Wigantwo


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!  
well done you! hope your wait isnt too long

kj x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Wigantwo

   to you, hope the wait isn't too long for you    Good Luck  

crazybabe


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

well done wigantwo   such great news........i hope you find your little's soon  

ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Wigan two and DH

Congratulations on approival panel! 

hope you have a short "wait"

 

M J
xxx

Ps started you your own thread (my "edits" are because i hit the wrong key when outting in the new thread heading!   )


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your congratulations cant stop smiling . Taken what feels like a long time to get to this point but all worth it and the best is yet to come . We are going to be a mummy and daddy 1 day what could be better .
Wigantwo


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations wigantwo   

Fantastic news ... does this mean you might be changing your name to wiganfour in the not too distant future   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Debs hadnt thought about that what a fab idea brought a great big smile to my face.
sarah


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations Wigan Two!

Hope you find your little ones very soon.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations hunny   

Cat x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Big congrats wigantwo     

Hope your wait isnt too long.

Love Lynn x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats!!!!!!!        

great news x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations 

Its such a great feeling isn't it?!

Hope you don't have too long to wait.
Love
OT x


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

hope you are not waiting for too long

       

love
T
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to you both    Hope you find a match soon!

Laine xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Big Congratulations to you both!

Lots of love

Ever and family x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done, congratulations.

 

Julia


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!   
Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Very belated but non the less heartfelt COngratualtion....hope your wait is a short one!
Viva
X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Big congratuations to both for getting approved at panel - Hope your wait is a short one        

crazybabe


----------

